# Site where I could find jobs sponsored visa by employers??



## tulips28

Hi eveyone. Good day! I'm just new here in this forum. 

I just want to ask if anyone knows a site where I could find jobs whose employers are willing to sponsor employment visa in USA. I'm currently in active searching my luck there. I'm a Software Engineer/Developer with nearly five(5) years of experience. I'm not in a hurry though (with the current economic situation there now) but still having high hopes to find one there soonest  Your reply is very much appreciated. Thank you.

Regards to all.


----------



## Fatbrit

Linkedin
indeed
craigslist.org
dice
careerbuilder
Monster
KITlist.org


----------



## tulips28

Fatbrit said:


> Linkedin
> indeed
> craigslist.org
> dice
> careerbuilder
> Monster
> KITlist.org


Thank you very much for these sites.

Cheers!


----------



## synthia

Do you mean a site that only lists companies that will sponsor? Because those are general job sites, and most of them are going to require that you already have the right to work in the US.

We just had another record week of job losses, so their are a lot of people who are already here that are looking for work. It will be harder and harder to get sponsorship. The employer must not only be willing to hire and sponsor, but must show that there are no American citizens or permanent residents that can fill the job. It costs money to sponsor, and takes a long time, so the commitment is pretty big.

You don't say what you do for a living, but unless it is something for which we have a dire shortage, your chances are slim.


----------



## thescotsman

synthia said:


> You don't say what you do for a living, but unless it is something for which we have a dire shortage, your chances are slim.


Unless I misunderstood him he did say that he was a software engineer\developer.


----------



## JimJams

thescotsman said:


> Unless I misunderstood him he did say that he was a software engineer\developer.


I'm in the same boat, software engineer/developer with 7 years experience.

I know markets are bad (here in the UK too) but how do I know which jobs are in the "skills shortage" list still? If you know of any "specialist" sites for H1B or EB2/3 type jobs then that would be great.

Again, looking slightly longer term...


thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

JimJams said:


> I know markets are bad (here in the UK too) but how do I know which jobs are in the "skills shortage" list still? If you know of any "specialist" sites for H1B or EB2/3 type jobs then that would be great.


The US deliberately avoids publishing a list of "skills shortages" - I suppose due to the long backlog of people waiting to get in. 

The problem is that the process for sponsoring someone on a work visa (H1B or similar) involves demonstrating to the government that the employer has attempted to find someone already in the US with working privileges. Employers simply aren't allowed to "reserve" jobs for foreigners like that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JimJams

Thanks for the reply Bev. Yes, I guess that makes perfect sense, more so than it does in the UK at least! It needs to be "more of an effort" to hire someone from abroad than locally!

I'll have a look through the sites already mentioned, and maybe contact some recruitment agents and see if I can speak to a few. You never know!

cheers


----------



## saurabh.the.expat

JimJams said:


> Thanks for the reply Bev. Yes, I guess that makes perfect sense, more so than it does in the UK at least! It needs to be "more of an effort" to hire someone from abroad than locally!
> 
> I'll have a look through the sites already mentioned, and maybe contact some recruitment agents and see if I can speak to a few. You never know!
> cheers


That would indeed be a great help, JimJams:clap2:
Hope you to come with finest and positive replies.
Cheers,
Sau...


----------



## American Guy

There is no "shortage" list for employment in the US. In fact, our highly skilled H1B visas went under utilized (meaning there were visas left at the end of the reporting year) in the past year because companies aren't hiring foreigners to jobs since there are millions of unemployed, highly skilled workers here. High tech has been hard hit as well - there are lots of unemployed programmers. You aren't going to get a visa any time soon, sorry to say.


----------



## JimJams

American Guy said:


> There is no "shortage" list for employment in the US. In fact, our highly skilled H1B visas went under utilized (meaning there were visas left at the end of the reporting year) in the past year because companies aren't hiring foreigners to jobs since there are millions of unemployed, highly skilled workers here. High tech has been hard hit as well - there are lots of unemployed programmers. You aren't going to get a visa any time soon, sorry to say.


Yeah, I know. Same thing as the UK, and most of the other countries around the world. I'm not looking immediate, hopefully the markets will pick up soon... But I assume that some H1B visas were issues. So that means some foreigners must have been employed. So I could give it a go, or i could sit on my ass and do nothing about the situation. Worst case, nothing lost.

But you are right, and I am being totally realistic about the situation and assuming it is not going to happen.

cheers


----------



## tomben

Bevdeforges said:


> Employers simply aren't allowed to "reserve" jobs for foreigners like that.
> Cheers,
> Bev


It happens Bev, my boss here who is originally from India just hired and sponsored a (H1B) a new graduate engineer who is a family friend, also orginally from india.

There are many American graduates that he could have hired. 

Its still who you know


----------

